# Growing Up Aussie: Lancer and Rara... (warning: A LOT of photos)



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Even though today's not Throwback Thursday, I went through Lancer's old puppy pictures today and thought I'd throw them here. :hug: I'll toss Rara's puppy pictures here too in a later post. 

This is Lancer on his very first night home! He was 8.5 weeks old and a pretty large puppy for his genetics (his mom and sire were only ~25 lbs as adults... Lancer is now 40+ lbs). 

He looks like an damn cheesepuff. A cheesepuff covered in brown fuzz. 

Non-edited, sporadic, and with flash, so not as snazzy as my usual photography...


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

This is the next day... 















































A couple weeks later! 










Rara is an incredibly obliging older sister. 










Rara liked Lancer as a puppy a lot. <3 Now he's a little too big for her liking. LOL










4 months old.... eyeing that formidable, green ball.


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

4.5 months old now! Rara is sleepy and not amused.










He had batman's signal on his butt at one point.











6 months old~ making sleazy faces at the camera.











And... 13 months old. Sudden jump!










He is fluffy and glorious.










Wild and free, fuzzball.


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

And finally... 15 months old. 
Ball drive: maximum.
Working drive: maximum.















































I have been working in another state for 3 months, so I haven't seen Lancer since! I bet he's grown even fluffier. I'm going home in exactly one week, and I can't wait to see that formidable bugger. I'm going to take 34095340958 photos.


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, waiting for a moderator to approve the other half of the photos for posting. I guess I can't post them all at once.
But never fear. Aussies are here.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

These are gorgeous!! I recognize the series of silly faces that you used to have as your signature and really missed seeing your dogs around! Really great photography, by the way. And because I'm impatient and love your photos, just wanted to let you know that you should PM a mod about approving your post. They mentioned once that they usually don't see it if you don't bring it to their attention 

Lancer's definitely become a fluffy, gorgeous boy, as you've said! I can certainly imagine what a surprise his size must have been fir you LOL



caykuu said:


>


Sulky demon puppy is not amused with your camera tricks.


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Equinox said:


> These are gorgeous!! I recognize the series of silly faces that you used to have as your signature and really missed seeing your dogs around! Really great photography, by the way. And because I'm impatient and love your photos, just wanted to let you know that you should PM a mod about approving your post. They mentioned once that they usually don't see it if you don't bring it to their attention
> 
> Lancer's definitely become a fluffy, gorgeous boy, as you've said! I can certainly imagine what a surprise his size must have been fir you LOL
> 
> ...


Why, hey again! I was JUST reading through the last photo thread I made half a year ago with your comments on them! (Just checking to make sure I don't do any repeat photos)
Thanks for letting me know! I'll try posting again and see if it works this time. Maybe I just needed more time between posting. All the forum robots thinking me a spammer and all.

Yeah, his size was... more a surprise for my parents than for me. I secretly wanted a larger dog, so picked the biggest puppy of the litter without mentioning my secret plan. Rubs hands evilly.


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

The next day after the night we picked him up...




























Lancer is fond of stealing Rara's toys. And stealing Rara's fur with his teeth. Basically, stealing everything that belongs to Rara.










Rara is slightly shocked at this theft.










Lancer stealing Rara's cheek.


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

A couple weeks later! So around 10 weeks old.





































Rara plays pretty well with puppies, I realized!











AND 4 months old...


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

And finally, 15 months old! 
Ball drive: Maximum
Working drive: Maximum























































And that's all for now! I've been working in another state for the past 3 months, so haven't seen the fluffy Lancer since then. I'm going back home in exactly one week, and I don't doubt he has only gotten fluffier. Soon he will just be a sphere of fluff. He is now... almost 2 full years old. I can't wait to get back and take 320948930 more photos!


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Beautiful dogs, love the puppy pics, and amazing photography!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I love your dogs. They're both so beautiful!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Your MAS are very cute!  Tho I must say the groomer in me desperately wants to trim his ears XD LOL!


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Keechak said:


> Your MAS are very cute!  Tho I must say the groomer in me desperately wants to trim his ears XD LOL!


LOL! Is trimming his ear fluff for conformation showing or just for the sake of not having a bundle of fluff under each ear?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

caykuu said:


> LOL! Is trimming his ear fluff for conformation showing or just for the sake of not having a bundle of fluff under each ear?


It's almost purely an aesthetic choice, I like to see nice trim ears on Aussies and MAS. But trimming the light colored "soft" hair behind the ears can also decrease the formation of mats.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just love your MAS. He is too handsome!


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

my cray cray boy 











and calm girl


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh no the OP is gone? I was so enjoying their pics and looking forward to more! SO disappointed


----------

